# My weekend at shows



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was at the Centre Hall PDGA and WPDGA shows this past weekend.

There was 4 junior shows and 4 senior shows. What a great weekend of showing we had. I also had a wonderful time meeting new friends as well as those Ive met before. Showing some standard goats for friends and even meeting some TGS people 

Ashley (RunAround) and I traveled out to Centre Hall PA on Friday the 17th. Settled the goats in - the facilities are really nice at the Grange Fairgrounds! What a huge place! There was at least 2 other events going on at the same time we were there if not more!

Saturday was the beginning of showing. We had 2 senior doe shows and 3 junior shows. Sunday was 2 senior shows and 1 junior show.

Junior doe shows
Lets see, in ring one Ashley's doe Phoenix Rising Glitter in the Air won Grand Champion Junior doe - receiving her ADGA junior leg (already won her AGS leg back last year). One of her other does Phoenix Rising Summer Love won Reserve champion jr.
In ring two Phoenix Rising Flash Point owned by me won Reserve Grand Champion jr. 
In ring three Flash Point won Grand Champion Junior :leap: This was a combined AGS adn ADGA sanctioned show so she has her junior leg in both registries  
Ashley was showing me how to stack her better and I snapped some quick photos and then she went on to win in those other rings :greengrin: 









Ring four wasnt as eventful for us though Ashley did (as always) have a doe in the line up for junior grand champion.

Senior does

Ring one was a combined AGS/ADGA sanctioned show and Eastwind Farm Dorcas (owned by Ashley) took grand champion finishing her ADGA legs and winning her first AGS leg. Phoenix Rising Farm Sensation won reserve grand - so this was a dam and daughter win

Ring two (ADGA only) a different doe won grand champion - and I believe Sensation won another reserve behind her.

Ring three was also a combined sanctioned show - Dorcas took Grand Champion winning her second AGS leg. God's Love Farm H Sadie (own by me  ) took Reserve Grand champion :clap: 

















Ring four was also a combined sanctioned show - Sensation took Grand Champion winning her first legs for ADGA and AGS as a senior doe. Sadie took reserve grand behind her.

It was an awesome time and I was thrilled for Ashely and her wins. Very well deserved.

Sunny went to be with Jen (jduwall) and this was one of the last moments for Dam and daughter together









So I kept up my streak of winning at least one rosette a year since I began showing.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on y'alls wins - sounds like it was a good weekend for wins on both coasts - as I came home with a GCH, RGCH, BOB, and Best udder this weekend also


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That's wonderful....congrats on all the wins... :hi5: :thumb: :leap:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Congrats!  It sounds like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars: Congrats Stacey ans Ashley!!! :dance:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations on all the wins Ashley, Stacy and Allison! :clap: :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It was great to get to meet you Stacey...and Ashley...and Jodi and her sis...the showings were neat to see too! Congrats to each of you who placed with your girls! Great to hear of East and West coast "rosettes"!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats! What a great turnout for all of you!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

congrats!! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats Allison!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your winning news. It would have been fun to be there. Congrats!!!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds great! Glad everyone had such a fun (and productive) showing!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats to all! I can't keep up with all the ribbons you all won!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to you all......sounds like a great weekend! I envious that Stacey, Ashley and Liz all got to meet each other.....how fun!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

wow! you girls rock!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here this might help keep track

mine are on the left, Ashley's on the right
[attachment=0:2r3hhbdo]IMG_0090.JPG[/attachment:2r3hhbdo]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:shocked: That is a very impressive lineup!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley has nice goats - what can I say!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, your making me  

It was nice to meet you Liz and Jduwall. Sorry I didn't talk much. I was exhausted and about had heat stroke by the end. I ran to the barn in the middle of showing the junior does between rings and drank a whole bottle of water in seconds. Whew. Wasn't myself I was soooo tired. 

Tired today as well after driving all the way back here! Thank God stacey could drive to the show from her place and back. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After watching the 2 of you taking this goat and that goat in and out of the rings...I was exhausted!! I know Steph wasn't feeling well at all and I felt really bad that she drove home , I can't imagine how a longer drive than 2 hours would have made her feel, I know that you and Stacey's drive was MUCH longer....you girls did great and held up well, glad that you made it home safely and you have all those pretty ribbons to show for your efforts.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its mind and physically exhausting. You really have to prepare mentally for it and in those hot days dont forget to drink plenty of liquids! We went through so much water on Saturday!!! And the little place selling it ran out, I bought the last one  

and you are right Liz the ribbons are very rewarding to look at


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :hi5: :hi5: :hi5: :hi5: :hi5: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome job to all 3 of you. I am glad you had fun and did well but I am sorry it was so hot. We have less then a month till our fair and I can not wait to see the kids show. I hope the goats do well. I really just want Taylor and Kerigan to have fun.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow what a wonderful weekend! I am sorry it was so hot  But what a great outcome! We were at a 4-H/FFA show today and the only thing that saved us was the wind, it was a very windy day here and we were up on a hill...whew!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Congratulations on your winnings. What a class act you guys are!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

It was a great weekend, Nice meeting some fellow TGS members!

:clap: Congrats on the wins!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Jodi..it was great meeting you as well as your sister! Thank you so much for explaining the LA to Steph and I ...It's definately something I'm going to look into!


----------

